# Electric Vehicle / Parts Category on TradeMe!!



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

Done dude!


----------



## jinx (May 4, 2008)

I did it last night as well:

_Hey Lee,

Thanks for your email.

I've gone ahead and submitted your idea to our suggestions list.

Thanks so much for your suggestion we really appreciate it when traders get involved in the streamlining or expansion of our services.

Keep an eye out and you might see your idea put into action sometime in the future.

Happy trading!

Cheers,

Daniel

Trade Me Support
http://www.trademe.co.nz_


----------



## nzev (Nov 20, 2008)

You beauty!! I wonder how long it will take Trademe to add them......


----------



## nzev (Nov 20, 2008)

Trademe are ignoring us!! 

If they can have a Category for "Smart cars" with only 10 listed, they can have "Electric Vehicles" and "EV Parts"!!


----------

